# Steinfolie am Fertigteich befestigen



## hücki (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo an alle 

Ich heiße Frank bin 46 Jahre jung und seit neuestem stolzer Besitzer einer 1000l Fertigpfütze.

Meine Frage an Euch: Kann ich an den Rand des Fertigteichs Steinfolie ankleben um diese häßliche Wulst zu kaschieren?

Wenn ja - worauf sollte ich achten - welchen Kleber benutzen und läßt sich die Steinfolie schneiden.

Werde Euch sicher noch mit weiteren Fragen den Nerv rauben - vorerst bedanke ich mich aber im voraus für tolle Hinweise von Euch.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## Grubi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steinfolie am Fertigteich befestigen*

Hallo und  :willkommen 


Steinfolie kannst du mit einer ausgedienten Haushaltsscheere zurechtschneiden , durch die kleinen Steinchen schneidet sie danach natürlich nicht besser als vorher  

Auch ein Sägemesser oder ein stabiles Kartonmesser ist dafür geeignet.

Die Folie kannst du mit speziellem Teichfolienkleber ankleben , da es bei dir nicht auf 100 % Wasserdichtigkeit ankommt ( die Teichschale wird ja dicht sein) könntest du die Steinfolie auch mit Silikon ankleben.

Gruss Grubi


----------



## ---Torsten--- (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steinfolie am Fertigteich befestigen*

silikon hat am teich nichts zu suchen da es fast immer zusatzstoffe beinhaltet wie zum beispiel um schimmel vorzubeugen

nimm besser sikaflex oder Innotec Adheseal, ist zwar teurer aber hält dafür auch im feucht bereich


----------



## Grubi (30. Mai 2008)

*AW: Steinfolie am Fertigteich befestigen*

Hi

Jau , stimmt , nicht gleich die nächstbeste Tube nehmen.
Viele Silikonkleber aus dem Sanitärbereich enthalten Stoffe die heikel sein können.

Wenn Silikon dann Silikonkleber aus dem Aquaristikbereich.

Gruss Grubi


----------

